# stiffy



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of Salomon Malamutes. They are really stiff.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

K2 T1 or Thraxis. Love, love the boa-conda.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's a post from a few weeks ago:


> I actually spent the last couple of days doing a little research.
> Here are the stiffest 2009/2010 boots from a number of different manufacturers.
> 
> Burton
> ...


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

cool thanks very much


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

that list is beyond useless because it only gives the ratings that are given by their respective manufacturers, which only apply to that specific manufacturer (i.e. K2 5/5 is not the same as a Burton 10/10)


----------

